# Emergency Work Trauma and PTSD Feedback Study



## TheScientist (Jul 12, 2018)

Already mentioned this in another forum thread a while ago, but I'm currently doing research on developing a self-taught computer program for helping with occupational trauma and PTSD in emergency services. I've developed a prototype for paramedics, though it can also apply to similar professions such as EMTs. Got a link below to the program; with it being a prototype it currently runs on PowerPoint, but uses aminations and links similar to a flash program. If anyone wants, they can have a look and give feedback, either informally in the comments, or by completing the feedback sheet (also in the link below). These can be sent to me at KBaqai@uclan.ac.uk 

Many thanks 

https://www.nwaslearningzone.net/Paramedic_Zone/Research_Project.php?UID=10


----------

